
freetype-direct-gl:A GPU empowered text rendering library using freetype outline - stonewell
https://github.com/stonewell/freetype-direct-gl
======
stonewell
the text rendering directly use the glyphs outline instead of render glyphs to
bitmap using CPU, fast and scalable

